#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  卡通《龍騎士》dragon drive

## 狼幼仔

簡介
 	大空雷吉是個做什麼事都半途而廢的國中生，有一天他的兒時玩伴麻衣子帶他到「Dragon Drive」遊樂場，他在拿到遊戲專用手機後，立刻上場比賽。沒想到屬於他的戰鬥龍，竟是個愛睡覺、戰鬥力又是零的「小不點」！可是雷吉和小不點卻出乎意料，接二連三打敗對手，還即將進軍超級冠軍大賽！

然而就在此時，雷吉卻突然被召喚到另一個世界－內球。原來雷吉是仙克庫拉挑選出來的戰士，必須參加一場名為「Dragonic Heaven」的大賽。因為唯有贏得這場比賽的冠軍，才能守護神龍石，拯救全世界！雷吉是否能發揮仙克庫拉力量，對抗RI-ON派來的爪牙，保護神龍石呢？

有沒有人看過
之前momo台有撥過
更早之前東森電影台也有演過
變身後的小不點超帥的喔
最近用Foxy全部抓到了
好高興唷

小不點

----------


## tsuki.白

在下以前有看過哦～～到現在都還很喜歡呢

漫畫版也有買，動畫也超贊的XDD！
不過很多角色的名字都忘掉了...（毆飛

*感覺其實有些看遍了都不覺得像龍耶= =||*

----------


## penguin

好像有看過幾次==
他變身跟原本差超多的==
感想是 龍都好帥  主角都好(消音)><

----------


## DarkDragon

其實所有的龍中
　　　　　
我只喜歡那個小不點....的變身 囧
　　　　　
我用驢子下高畫質AVI還缺了4 24 26 29 32 35
　　　　　
不知道樓主下到的是什麼?

----------


## 狼幼仔

我是下載rmvb檔
用驢子應該能全部找到吧
只要用VeryCD找"馭龍少年"
應該就有全部了吧

----------


## 胡狼烏加

有看過一些~~蠻喜歡的
不過沒有把他看完(因為懶....)
有漫畫喔??
名字一樣嗎??
想看一看阿~~(應該不會在懶到沒看了吧....)

----------


## DarkDragon

> 我是下載rmvb檔
> 用驢子應該能全部找到吧
> 只要用VeryCD找"馭龍少年"
> 應該就有全部了吧


下不到其中的幾集呀
　　　　　
好多都斷種了XD
　　　　　
騎驢子下他好久了
　　　　　
都沒有下到 囧

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

這部動畫說真的不錯,港譯是"馭龍少年"

漫畫跟動畫劇情稍有不同(有兩個角色在漫畫上是沒有的)

看過動畫再看漫畫是不錯的選擇喔XD(漫畫台灣應該出到第8集了,香港到12集<---很久沒看了,不知道正不正確)

----------


## tsuki.白

> 這部動畫說真的不錯,港譯是"馭龍少年"
> 
> 漫畫跟動畫劇情稍有不同(有兩個角色在漫畫上是沒有的)
> 
> 看過動畫再看漫畫是不錯的選擇喔XD(漫畫台灣應該出到第8集了,香港到12集<---很久沒看了,不知道正不正確)


在下記得漫畫好像一年前就完結了...
最終卷好像是第14（至今沒買到啊TAT）

漫畫前面與TV版差不多，後面的劇情TV就沒有。

----------


## 上官犬良

Dragon Drive台灣漫畫版出到12級囉~

話說第二部的雷克歐好帥~超愛修馬赫形的

----------


## DarkDragon

> 在下記得漫畫好像一年前就完結了...
> 最終卷好像是第14（至今沒買到啊TAT）
> 
> 漫畫前面與TV版差不多，後面的劇情TV就沒有。


　　　　　
台灣漫畫目前出到13
　　　　　
14還在等待中....(超慢呀)
　　　　　
最近買到整套DVD版的Dragon Drive了 畫質果然很重要 XD

----------


## 野狼1991

> 有看過一些~~蠻喜歡的
> 不過沒有把他看完(因為懶....)
> 有漫畫喔??
> 名字一樣嗎??
> 想看一看阿~~(應該不會在懶到沒看了吧....)


挑戰者慢刊上館主有介紹..
烏加,你沒買喔~?(抓到了!XDDD)
我蠻想收集漫畫的~
動畫超讚!之前都會趕回家收看(雖然回到家時就快沒了)
但我想等他出到END在買吧XD
我擔心出到一半就斷掉了,這樣感覺蠻....(消音)....的

----------


## 狼幼仔

這些是DVD的封面

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 挑戰者慢刊上館主有介紹..
> 烏加,你沒買喔~?(抓到了!XDDD)


(驚)嚇阿!!
被發現啦!!
那就問一個欠圍毆的問題吧...
挑戰者是啥阿阿阿阿~~~

逃喔喔~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> (驚)嚇阿!!
> 被發現啦!!
> 那就問一個欠圍毆的問題吧...
> 挑戰者是啥阿阿阿阿~~~
> 
> 逃喔喔~~


烏加壞壞~XD
要常去7-11逛阿!(咦?
或去問"館主"大人吧~!(歐死)
================
昨天去下載來看了,目前只看到第五集
想問有看漫畫的獸.釋出到哪裡了?
內容有和卡通依樣嗎?@@"
(因為這幾天萌起收集之火XDD想問依下)

----------


## 翔太

> 烏加壞壞~XD
> 要常去7-11逛阿!(咦?
> 或去問"館主"大人吧~!(歐死)
> ================
> 昨天去下載來看了,目前只看到第五集
> 想問有看漫畫的獸.釋出到哪裡了?
> 內容有和卡通依樣嗎?@@"
> (因為這幾天萌起收集之火XDD想問依下)


不一樣的地方很多…囧！

動畫從到內球之後，就跟漫畫的故事差越來越多了的樣子…

另外，動畫中有多出橘響次跟永遠犽香XD

之前去漫畫店找，是出到１３集

不清楚１４集出了沒有  :Sad:

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 烏加壞壞~XD
> 要常去7-11逛阿!(咦?
> 或去問"館主"大人吧~!(歐死)
> ================
> 昨天去下載來看了,目前只看到第五集
> 想問有看漫畫的獸.釋出到哪裡了?
> 內容有和卡通依樣嗎?@@"
> (因為這幾天萌起收集之火XDD想問依下)


呵呵....不是很常注意7-11的書.....(都太貴了)
不過最近去了幾家都沒看到.....
是沒了嗎??(現在還是搞不清楚那到底是啥鬼.....)
呃阿~~~(昏死)

覺得動畫好像是很久以前的東西
因為電視撥出時感覺畫質有點舊舊的.....
嘎阿阿阿阿!!
不知道啦!!(逃)

----------


## 翔太

> 呵呵....不是很常注意7-11的書.....(都太貴了)
> 不過最近去了幾家都沒看到.....
> 是沒了嗎??(現在還是搞不清楚那到底是啥鬼.....)
> 呃阿~~~(昏死)
> 
> 覺得動畫好像是很久以前的東西
> 因為電視撥出時感覺畫質有點舊舊的.....
> 嘎阿阿阿阿!!
> 不知道啦!!(逃)


７－１１

好像很少會賣那個說…XD

(以前有特別去找過…)

動畫出了有３年以上了  :Shocked:  
(不過忘了是多久…)

感覺能做到這樣也很厲害了說…

----------


## DarkDragon

不知道動畫會不會出2

漫畫出到第二主角已經好久了XD

雷克歐好帥  囧

----------


## 狼幼仔

雷克歐是誰啊

----------


## 神谷翼

第一章圖好像在哪看過...

我只知道有一本書叫龍騎士
不過是一個當時15歲的外國小孩寫的
而那個翻譯那本書的小朋友(當時12歲)
翻的滿辛苦的

只看到前面的簡介
內容就沒看了ˊvˋ(笑~)

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

> 第一章圖好像在哪看過...
> 
> 我只知道有一本書叫龍騎士
> 不過是一個當時15歲的外國小孩寫的
> 而那個翻譯那本書的小朋友(當時12歲)
> 翻的滿辛苦的
> 
> 只看到前面的簡介
> 內容就沒看了ˊvˋ(笑~)


神谷大應該說的是"eragon"喔,這本書小弟有買,裡面的確是很多刁難的生字(而且我看的還是翻譯過後的 囧)

思飛其實是艇有趣的一條母龍XDD,不過這好像跟故事重點沒什麼關係(死

改天考慮入手第2部曲(不過很厚一本,暑假才會買吧!)

而這裡是討論"馭龍少年"這部動畫喔(台譯就是龍騎士啦 囧)

至於好不好看?要看的話自己去找吧XDD(被毆死)

----------


## vnri

說真的我比較喜歡看漫畫因為內容比動畫好很多也不會亂修改  :狐狸超不爽:  

不過我記得漫畫好像完結了.忘了是14還是16集= =(也可能是我記錯了  :狐狸疑惑:  )

----------

